# Convert USB Removeable flash disk to HDD?



## Fregbind (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey guys. I want to convert an "Removeable media flash disk" to HDD so it'll work as hard disk not flash disk. I don't need it for pc as local disk I need it for Wii for games. But Wii does not load games from Removable Media as it needs fixed storage. I tried BootIt from Lexar but don't know how to use it though. Does anybody know any friendly and simple converting tool? Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Wii does not load games from Removable Media


 If you have a Wii U you can use a USB HDD: Add more Wii U memory with an external hard drive - GamerTell | TechnologyTell


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Instruction for Boot it How to Make a USB Flash Drive Appear As a HDD | eHow


----------



## Fregbind (Dec 23, 2013)

Nintendo Wii (Cracked wbfs games, when I use my 500GB hdd it works, and I can play, but it does not with 32gb flash)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We won't help with cracked software, we have given you some options and that is as far as we can go, since your ultimate aim is using cracked software.
See the rules please http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------

